# Baseball Leather Seats



## TR7 (Dec 16, 2018)

How long was the Baseball leather available as an option? Was it specific to the 225?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Think it was available during the mk1 run. Only available on the Roadster so either 150/160, 180/190 or 225. I have seen a couple of coupes with baseball but the rear seats never look right. Bit of a msh mash tbh.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/inter ... irbaseball

Was available in Coupe or Roadster in 8 colour combinations.


----------



## Colindbelfast (Jan 6, 2019)

I have the blue ones in my 53 model 1.8 225.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

David C said:


> http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/interieurs.html#selleriescuirbaseball
> 
> Was available in Coupe or Roadster in 8 colour combinations.


Was a very expensive special order on the coupe never a standard option, and only available in the base ball colour then later in black on the roadster again unless you placed a very expensive special order


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

I never knew they did a full cloth trim for the TT


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

McPikie said:


> I never knew they did a full cloth trim for the TT


Yes, its the most basic trim that you can get. Usually on 150 Roadsters.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Someone once had the baseball seats (mocassin/orange), including back ones, in a Moro Blue coupe. Probably cost a lot!


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Neil said:


> Someone once had the baseball seats (mocassin/orange), including back ones, in a Moro Blue coupe. Probably cost a lot!


Yes, seen them in a coupe but they never look right. They have the centre panel which is correct but not the baseball stitching.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

black9146 said:


> but not the baseball stitching.


They did 8)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Neil said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > but not the baseball stitching.
> ...


On the front seats yes, but did the back seats get the stitching?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry should have been more specific - I meant the rear seats


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

ahh, see what you mean, no, the back seats didn't.

I agree, would have been better if they did, but can't really see how they could have incorporated it, as they aren't any real "edges" as such on the back seats (like on the front).

But I still liked it, and if a set ever came up I'd have them 8)


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Neil said:


> ahh, see what you mean, no, the back seats didn't.
> 
> I agree, would have been better if they did, but can't really see how they could have incorporated it, as they aren't any real "edges" as such on the back seats (like on the front).
> 
> But I still liked it, and if a set ever came up I'd have them 8)


I'd imagine the issue could have been the stitching rubbing when the seats are folded causing the stitching to get worn away.
So it was left off.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Neil said:


> ahh, see what you mean, no, the back seats didn't.
> 
> I agree, would have been better if they did, but can't really see how they could have incorporated it, as they aren't any real "edges" as such on the back seats (like on the front).
> 
> But I still liked it, and if a set ever came up I'd have them 8)


Theres a full set of black ones on ebay just now for £1500, they were £2000. Guy selling them has taken a bit of stick on other forums on the price but most people don't know how rare these are


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

David C said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > ahh, see what you mean, no, the back seats didn't.
> ...


Probably true but would still think that they would have looked better IMO. Wonder how many of those other colours ever got made ? Have seen the moccasin, black and the blue but not the others.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

black9146 said:


> Theres a full set of black ones on ebay just now for £1500, they were £2000. Guy selling them has taken a bit of stick on other forums on the price but most people don't know how rare these are


Does seem high :?

I wouldn't want black though, only the mocassin


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Neil said:


> black9146 said:
> 
> 
> > Theres a full set of black ones on ebay just now for £1500, they were £2000. Guy selling them has taken a bit of stick on other forums on the price but most people don't know how rare these are
> ...


At least four sets of moccasin on ebay just now


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

full sets incl back seats?


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

No, just fronts, doorcards etc. Only full set I have seen are the black ones on ebay at the moment.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

black9146 said:


> No, just fronts, doorcards etc. Only full set I have seen are the black ones on ebay at the moment.


I've had a search but con't find those black ones on eBay.


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-Full ... 1438.l2649


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

black9146 said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Tt-Full-black-Baseball-Leather-Very-Rare/254039863919?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


Ahh, I was searching for "seats" or "interior" 

Can't help thinking he's missed out on a sale due to poor search choices.... doesn't say "seat" anywhere in there!


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

I only came across it while searching for something else ! Seller got a lot of stick on FB when he had them on there. He eventually told everyone that if they thought the price was to high don't comment on it unless they were serious about buying them. He eventually took them off FB, then again he should have expected flack on FB as I find there are people on there that just like to comment on peoples posts and start trouble. Still a very rare interior no matter what anyone thinks about the price. If a set of mk1 mud flaps are worth £330 then the interior is a bargain !


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

black9146 said:


> Guy selling them has taken a bit of stick on other forums on the price but most people don't know how rare these are


Rare doesn't equate to expensive; rare means the market is often tiny, and for that reason he'll never, ever sell those seats for anything approaching £1500. Even if someone was restoring a TT to concours condition, those seats wouldn't be a first (or even second or third choice) as people generally restore to the state that's most expected.


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

David C said:


> Can't help thinking he's missed out on a sale due to poor search choices.... doesn't say "seat" anywhere in there!


I don't think it'll be the search terms that'll prevent him from selling them, I suspect it'll be the ludicrous price that'll take care of that!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

McPikie said:


> I never knew they did a full cloth trim for the TT


Only later on the 150 roadster I believe


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes, a lot of money but try find another set. I'm not really into the baseball seats but if I was I think the brown looks the best.

Cheers


----------



## EddieMunster321 (Jan 14, 2016)

Jam13 said:


> Yes, a lot of money but try find another set.


Easy; there's a set on eBay, and it has been there for 6+ months, and I guarantee it'll be there in another 6 months, and another 6 months after that.

Rare doesn't mean expensive, nor does it mean desirable; the law of economics states that the more popular something is, the more desirable it is by definition.


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> McPikie said:
> 
> 
> > I never knew they did a full cloth trim for the TT
> ...












I really like those


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

The set on eBay is the set we are talking about right? and they have only been on for a few weeks. I was watching a set of black baseball seats and door cards from a roadster that sold for £1220 plus postage a while back. I'm not saying they are worth £1500 but try find another set.

Cheers


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Jam13 said:


> The set on eBay is the set we are talking about right? and they have only been on for a few weeks. I was watching a set of black baseball seats and door cards from a roadster that sold for £1220 plus postage a while back. I'm not saying they are worth £1500 but try find another set.
> 
> Cheers


Yes that's the ones. I know some are saying they are expensive but some people are paying £2000 for two Recaro poles and they are much more easy to find. If someone is desperate for a black baseball interior then they will pay £1500 for them ?


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

http://www.auditt-web.com/index.php?apartat=56&lang=en

Shows a link for prices for 2005 England.
Baseball not an option for coupes so guess the ones on ebay not original rears?


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Jez xbx said:


> http://www.auditt-web.com/index.php?apartat=56&lang=en
> 
> Shows a link for prices for 2005 England.
> Baseball not an option for coupes so guess the ones on ebay not original rears?


They are original.
It was a very expensive option, probably part of the "Audi Exclusive".


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

Oh I see!
Not a 'standard' option in the brochure but if you waved a big enough pile of cash not a problem!
Didn't know you could do that!


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Never knew there was a baseball option for the Coupe rear seats and the door card stitching. Looks good...I found some black B.B. seats for my Coupe, would love to find the rears at minimum. Might have been available option in the UK/Europe, but never have seen any in the States. Interesting...


----------



## Sudse73 (Jun 8, 2020)

Heres my tt, mk1, 89000 miles, goes lovely


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

QCOUPETT said:


> Never knew there was a baseball option for the Coupe rear seats and the door card stitching. Looks good...I found some black B.B. seats for my Coupe, would love to find the rears at minimum. Might have been available option in the UK/Europe, but never have seen any in the States. Interesting...


There was no option as such it was a special order and you had to very persistence to get them


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks. Been looking for a replacement set of covers (black baseball) as my inserts with the embossed pattern is quite worn. Been searching high and low, and cannot find the embossed leather at all with leather suppliers. Anyone have a potential source? I have checked with Audi Germany and no joy on the covers at all.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

would have thought a competent upholsterer could stitch a bit of leather thong around any seat you gave him, and i'm sure it wouldn't cost £1500,


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> would have thought a competent upholsterer could stitch a bit of leather thong around any seat you gave him, and i'm sure it wouldn't cost £1500,


The centre panels of the baseball seats are different.
Rear seats didn't have the stitching, but the centre panels matched the front seats.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

David C said:


> GARAGE HERMIT said:
> 
> 
> > would have thought a competent upholsterer could stitch a bit of leather thong around any seat you gave him, and i'm sure it wouldn't cost £1500,
> ...


yes the centre panel's are the same holey crap as my old Merc, but the main eye catching thing is the leather thong stitching, so if you want "the look" go to a upholsterer and get him stitching, get him to do the rear seat's too,


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

I loved the coupe that had the baseball moccasin seats (including rears as well)


----------



## QCOUPETT (Jan 23, 2013)

Sudse73 said:


> Heres my tt, mk1, 89000 miles, goes lovely


Mine, 74,000 miles yes lovely....


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii (May 11, 2018)

One of the guys that comes in to work has it









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colindbelfast (Jan 6, 2019)

Here are my blue ones in my Mauritius blue roadster.























Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Domparrott (Mar 3, 2019)

Colindbelfast said:


> Here are my blue ones in my Mauritius blue roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first time i have ever seen Blue BB seats they look brilliant


----------



## Locorider66 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm looking for these seat covers to buy? So the ones with the Baseball interior.

Do someone know where i can find them/buy them?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Locorider66 said:


> I'm looking for these seat covers to buy? So the ones with the Baseball interior.
> 
> Do someone know where i can find them/buy them?


You will only find them secondhand now eBay or one of the brakes on Facebook will be your best bet


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Colindbelfast said:


> Here are my blue ones in my Mauritius blue roadster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these factory or dyed blue?


----------



## Colindbelfast (Jan 6, 2019)

They were on the car when I bought it 3 years ago so can't be sure. I do know that they're not original as per the build sheet. I suspect that someone in the cars history has had deep pockets. I recall seeing a document somewhere that showed there was an option for blue baseball leather (maybe not in all countries) but the most common colour is the tan colour. I haven't seen blue anywhere else but in my car although if anyone else has them make yourselves known and we can start our own select club.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/equip ... eball.html


----------



## Colindbelfast (Jan 6, 2019)

Neil said:


> http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/equipements/selleries/selleries-baseball.html


Thanks Neil, those photos convince me that mine are original (French probably) spec . As per the photo I've the blue seats, headrests and door cards but not gear stick gaiter and steering wheel which always had me doubting but it appears the latter two came in black. The fact that these were matched in the tan confused me a bit. 

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Colindbelfast said:



> Neil said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.camblin.fr/TT-MK1/html/equipements/selleries/selleries-baseball.html
> ...


Matching steering wheel, handbrake, gearlever and knee pads was an extra option.


----------



## Colindbelfast (Jan 6, 2019)

David C said:


> Colindbelfast said:
> 
> 
> > Neil said:
> ...


Ah right, good to know. Thanks

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------

